# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Good read on Melatonin

## grumpee

I do a lot of research on things on the web for educational purposes and came across this. Thought it might be a good read since so many of us use it as a sleep aid..


*How to use Melatonin correctly*



> Using melatonin correctly can help sleep and mood problems, but melatonin can be tricky, and if misused can cause insomnia and even depression. Here are some of the common mistakes people make, and guidelines to use melatonin the right way. 
> 
> Mistake #1: Melatonin is a sleep hormone 
> Most people think melatonin is a natural sleeping pill. This couldn't be more wrong; melatonin on its own won't induce sleep, and is usually only effective in short-term applications. It's more correct to think of melatonin as a 'darkness' signaler, that is, it tells the brain that it needs to prepare for a night time or winter cycle. If taken in the evening or when it's dark, melatonin can speed up sleep preparation, and it can tell the body clock to shift its sleep cycle to an earlier time. 
> 
> Mistake #2: I can take melatonin at any time. 
> If melatonin is used during daytime brightness, it can cause adverse effects. If the body clock is receiving conflicting daytime light signals and dark signals from melatonin, it can malfunction and not work properly when it is time to go to sleep later. 
> 
> Mistake #3: Melatonin is a natural supplement, so it can't do any harm. 
> ...

----------


## daveblacktown

I found some information on melatonin's effect on testosterone 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19897457

----------


## bonosmate

good read....thanks mate

----------


## BossMcBossBoss

good information, thanks brah

----------

